# Pedal Powered Wool Carding Machine



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Pedal Powered Wool Carding Machine
No Tech Magazine: Pedal Powered Wool Carding Machine


The Cyclocarder by Fibershed-contributor Katharina Jolda is a wonderful update to the article on pedal powered machines. The Cyclocarder can turn your backyard, community center, or farm into a human powered wool processing station.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Cool!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeah...... I didn't see Billy Bob in either of those pics. :thumb:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

That's awesome!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cool idea!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Very good idea.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Cool. I bet my DH could build one of those. Unfortunately, he wouldn't run it. I'd like to see one with treadles...my legs are already practiced for that motion.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'd have to change that CRAZY little, kill your rear, not be able to walk for three days, of a seat.........to one of my granny, big fat, pancake seats tho!!!!! :grit:


----------

